# Pentium 200 MMX



## server (16. September 2006)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen aletn Pentium 200 MMX, den ich gerne zum Leben erwecken würde.
Die CPU scheint in Ordnung zu sein, wenn man den PC einschaltet, laufen alle Lüfter und die  Festplatte läuft auch. Leider erscheint am Monitor gar kein Signal - also auch nicht der weiße Strich. Ins Bios komme ich demnach also auch nicht, piepsen tut er auch nicht.

Nur wenn kein Arbeitsspeicher gesteckt ist, piepst er 1-3-3-1 (was ja auch stimmt).

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich den PC wieder aktivieren kann oder ist er einfach nur mehr Müll?

Am Mainboard sind keine defekten Stellen erkennbar....

Danke,
Grüße,
server


----------



## Hardware Grampa (16. September 2006)

Mahlzeit!
Wenn der Bildschirm beim Hochfahren schwarz bleibt, liegt es oft an einem falsch angeschlossenen Festplattenkabel. Wenn der Rechner hochfährt, nachdem Du die Platte abgestöpselt hast, mußt du das Kabel nur andersherum wieder anschließen.
MfG


----------



## server (16. September 2006)

Wir sprechen hier nicht vom Hochfahren sondern vom Laden des Setups.

Es spielt keine Rolle ob eine Festplatte oder ein anderes Laufwerk angeschlossen ist oder nicht, es sollte auf jeden Fall nach dem Einschalten kurz der Screen vom Bios kommen und danach eine Meldung dass kein Bootsystem gefunden wurde.

Aber es erscheint gar nichts am Monitor, es blinkt nur die grüne Led vom Monitor. Der Monitor ist nicht defekt.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (16. September 2006)

Hallo,

ganz blöde Frage zwischendurch: ist die Grafikkarte noch in Ordnung?

Grüße,
 Matthias


----------



## server (16. September 2006)

Schwer zu sagen, da die Grafikkarte onboard ist.


----------

